# Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht



## blackbird (23. Nov. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schon in anderen Threads erwähnt, wird bei uns im Haus ein Betonaquarium für südamerikanische Fische (Rochen, Cichla und Arowana) entstehen.
Der Betonkorpus wurde beim Hausbau von den Rohbauern gleich mit errichtet, so dass wir diese Baustelle seit einiger Zeit zwischen Esszimmer, Wohnzimmer und Arbeitszimmer stehen haben. 
Es hat eine Außengrundfläche 408 * 200 und ca. 14 cm starke Betonwände. Der Sockel ist ca. 50 cm hoch aus Beton gegossen und darauf dann eine 16 cm starke Bodenplatte. Alles schön mit Eisen drin... Der Wasserstand wird etwa 135 cm betragen, so dass ein Volumen von etwa 8500 Litern erreicht werden wird.

Es gibt drei Fensteraussparungen für zwei Fenster à 250 * 100 cm und eines à 150 * 100 cm. Damit es nicht zieht und der Betonstaub sich im Haus verteilen kann, haben wir diese Fensteraussparungen mit dünnen beschichteten Möbelrückwandplatten verschlossen, bis es endlich losging...

 
Mit dieser Stahlplatte von 10mm Stärke und zwei Löchern für die Rohrdurchführungen (Abwasser und Frischwasser) wird der Serviceschacht abgedeckt. 

 
Bevor es losging haben wir die Möbelrückwandplatten entfernt und durch eingespannte Folien ersetzt, so dass kein Stäubchen in Wohn- und Esszimmer gelangen konnte.

 
Zuerst wurde graues Epoxidharz aufgetragen, dann die Gewebematte aufgelegt und glatt gestrichen und das ganze nochmal mit Epoxidharz gestrichen. Das soll an sich schon dicht sein so... 

 
Für die Optik wurde die lebensmittelechte Dechschicht in tiefschwarz ausgeführt. 

Sobald es weiter geht, zeig ich gerne mehr.
Die nächsten Schritte sind jetzt der Bau der Abdeckklappen oben (z.B. Bild 2 mit den Folien, oben links) und dann die Verrohrung und als Wichtigstes der Scheibeneinbau. 
Letzterer wird leider erst im Januar passieren können, aber so lang können wir dann jetzt auch noch warten...

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Ihhh, Epoxidharz im Haus ... phüüüü, das muß doch bestialisch gestunken haben 

Ein tolles Projekt Tim, ich bin schon gespannt wie es dann aussieht wenn es fertig ist. Bisher braucht man unheimlich viel Phantasie um es sich vorstellen zu können 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Mandy.


Moonlight schrieb:


> Ihhh, Epoxidharz im Haus ... phüüüü, das muß doch bestialisch gestunken haben...



Ja, hat ordentlich gerochen. Aber nur etwa 2 Tage. Mit viel Lüften war es durchaus aushaltbar. 
Ich hab ja meinen Schreibtisch direkt daneben...

Liebe Grüße,
Tim


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Tim,

das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus 

Persönlich hätt ich jedoch Respekt vor 8500 Litern im Wohnzimmer, wenn die mal auslaufen .....
Da möchte ich nicht wischen kommen.
Bin gespannt wie das Endergebnis aus sieht, ich drück dir die Daumen das es niemals undicht wird.

mfg rené


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Der Knaller schlechthin, Tim!
Bin auch schon mega-gespannt, wie es bei Euch weitergeht!
Und 8500 Liter.... jetzt schon Daumen gedrückt, daß die nie auslaufen werden.
Bin mir allerdings recht sicher, daß ihr eine entsprechende Konstruktion gewählt habt, 
daß ihr keinen "Wohnzimmer-Tsunami" befürchten müsst


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim 
Na das sieht ja schon mal viel versprechend aus !
Aber wo soll ick mit de Frajen anfangen ? 
Dit schwarze iss also unter Wasser !
Dann hast du oben links die Revisionsöffnungen die du bauen willst !?  Sind die auch aus Glas damit man auf das Wasser schauen kann !?Und wo dit Weiss iss soll ein Terrarium entstehen ?
Und fotografiert hast du vom dritten kleinsten Fenster !?
Wat für ne Technik kommt da rein ?
Ich hatte früher im meinem AQ Rückwände gestaltet , habt ihr in der Richtung auch noch was vor ?
Ick hab da noch so Einige von , wie du siehst !  Und janz leicht neujierig haste mia schon jemacht !  Wenn ick da mal nischt vorbei kommen muss ! :shock
(kann )


----------



## blackbird (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Ihr Drei!



troll20 schrieb:


> ...
> das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus. Persönlich hätt ich jedoch Respekt vor 8500 Litern im Wohnzimmer, wenn die mal auslaufen ...
> mfg rené





Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Der Knaller schlechthin, Tim!
> ...Bin mir allerdings recht sicher, daß ihr eine entsprechende Konstruktion gewählt habt, ...



Dankeschön! Respekt haben wir davor auch, aber die Firma, die die Beschichtung gemacht hat, macht das auch für das Zoo-Aquarium in Berlin. D.h. die wissen, was sie tun.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ...
> Na das sieht ja schon mal viel versprechend aus !
> Aber wo soll ick mit de Frajen anfangen? Dit schwarze iss also unter Wasser !
> Dann hast du oben links die Revisionsöffnungen die du bauen willst !?  Sind die auch aus Glas damit man auf das Wasser schauen kann !? Und wo dit Weiss iss soll ein Terrarium entstehen ?
> ...



Das schwarze geht über die Wasserlinie hinaus. Konkret wird der Wasserstand etwa bis zur Hälfte des Rahmens oberhalb der Scheiben gehen. 
Die Revisionsöffnungen werden aus GFK-Sandwichplatten und einem Alu-Rahmen hergestellt. Da warte ich gerade auf ein Angebot. 
Ein Terrarium soll dort nicht entstehen. Es wird ein Dach aus Isolierglas über dem Aquarium gebaut, damit weder Wärme noch Feuchtigkeit rauskönnen...

Richtig, fotografiert hab ich aus dem kleinen Fenster: 
 

Technik ist geplant: Mattenfilter mit 1 Luftheber und 1 Umwälzpumpe, Heizung über Wärmetauscher mit der Hausheizung (kleiner schwarzer Kasten auf dem zweiten Bild im ersten Beitrag) und Beleuchtung mit LED.

Deko soll viel Wurzel, etwas Stein und ein bisschen gestaltete Rückwände.

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## blackbird (26. Nov. 2012)

Hi zusammen, 
ein weiterer kleiner Schritt ist nun auch erledigt. 
Der Serviceschacht ist nun mit einer flüssigen Spritzwasserschutzfolie zweimal gestrichen und mit einem Wassermelder (kleines weißes Kästchen mit Kabel rechts im Bild) fertig vorbereitet.

 
Als nächstes kommt hier noch die Verrohrung dran, so dass Abwasser und Frischwasser angeschlossen werden können. 
Das Abwasser wird über das KG-Rohr direkt in die Zisterne im Garten geleitet und für den Frischwasseranschluss will ich noch ein elektrisches Ventil, damit ich da nicht immer reinkriechen muss für den zweiwöchentlichen Wasserwechsel. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Tim,

Respekt. Du hast auch an Alles gedacht 
Solltest Du Dir wirklich doch noch irgendwann einen Koiteich bauen, das wird ein Knallerteil mit allem Furz und Feuerstein ... mit Sicherheit 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Mandy, 
 ob ich/wir an alles gedacht haben, wird sich erst zeigen, wenn es 'ne Zeit lang in Betrieb ist... 
Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass keine groben Planungsfehler passiert sind. 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Limnos (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim

Wie dick werden die Scheiben sein müssen bei 135 cm Wasserhöhe? Hast Du einen Brunnen? Ansonsten würde nach unseren Wasserpreisen jede Füllung über 40 € kosten. Wieviel willst Du zweiwöchentlich wechseln? Heizt Du das Wasser mit der Zentralheizung vor? Ist das Aquarium gegen die Raumluft abgeschirmt? Ansonsten könnten Verdunstung und Raumfeuchtigkeit enorm ansteigen.

MfG.
Wolfgang

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## blackbird (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Wolfgang, 

in Beitrag #7 hatte ich schon geantwortet: "Es wird ein Dach aus Isolierglas über dem Aquarium gebaut, damit weder Wärme noch Feuchtigkeit rauskönnen...". und "Heizung über Wärmetauscher mit der Hausheizung (kleiner schwarzer Kasten auf dem zweiten Bild im ersten Beitrag)".

Die Scheiben werden 2* 15mm VSG, also 30-31mm stark.

Brunnen haben wir keinen und Wasserwechsel soll alle zwei Wochen bis zu 50% geschehen. Der Kubikmeter Wasser (ohne Abwasserkosten wegen Zisterne) kostet hier in Berlin gut zwei Euro, so dass bei bis zu acht Kubikmeter monatlich max. 16 Euro an Wasserkosten auf mich zu kommen. 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim
Ich denk mal Wolfgang hat es hier anders gemeint !


> Heizt Du das Wasser mit der Zentralheizung vor?


Er will bestimmt wissen ob du das neue Wasser für den Wasserwechsel vorgeheizt hast ? 
Oder anders gesagt , machst du den Wasserwechsel mit Kaltwasser ?
Hierzu !?
Auf einen Bild sind zwei Rohre zu sehen mit Plassons ( Quetschfittinge ) mit blauer und roter Kennzeichnung ! Sind das vielleicht WW + Kaltwasser ? Dann einfach eine Thermostatarmatur dran und schon haben wir das Problem gelöst ! 
Eine Frage von mir !
Das Ding  hast du mit Epoxidharz abgedichtet, was sagen die Herren die den Zoo machen dazu ,das da zwei Materialien sind ? Beton + Stahlplatte meine ich ! Zwecks unterschiedlicher Ausdehnung , sprich es arbeitet doch da ! 
Was für ein feiner deutsch hab ich da gemacht zu schreiben !


----------



## blackbird (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Wolfgang und André.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hi Tim
> Ich denk mal Wolfgang hat es hier anders gemeint !
> 
> Er will bestimmt wissen ob du das neue Wasser für den Wasserwechsel vorgeheizt hast ?
> Oder anders gesagt , machst du den Wasserwechsel mit Kaltwasser ?



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, das kleine Wort "vor" habe ich überlesen.

Nein, keine vorheizung, das Wasser wird kalt einlaufen. Evtl. muss ich mir da noch was überlegen, aber wenn meine Wassermischberechnung stimmt, dann dürfte die Temperatur beim Wechsel von 50% und den beiden Temperaturen 28° und 12° nicht wesentlich unter 20° fallen und wird ja dann sofort vom WT wieder hochgebracht.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Auf einen Bild sind zwei Rohre zu sehen mit Plassons ( Quetschfittinge ) mit blauer und roter Kennzeichnung ! Sind das vielleicht WW + Kaltwasser ?


Nee, das sind zwei Reserverohre in den Hausanschlussraum, wo ggf. später mal ein weiterer Filter oder eine andere Heizung angeschlossen werden kann. Für die beiden Rohre sind aber noch keine Bohrungen in der Metallplatte.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Das Ding hast du mit Epoxidharz abgedichtet, was sagen die Herren die den Zoo machen dazu ,das da zwei Materialien sind ? Beton + Stahlplatte meine ich!



Das Epoxidharz ist ja in gewissen Grenzen ausdehnungsfähig. Und wir haben hier keine hohen Temperatursprünge zu erwarten. Das sollte unkritisch sein.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin, 
Tim


----------



## Limnos (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim

@Ansonsten würde nach unseren Wasserpreisen jede Füllung über 40 € kosten. 

Zahlt Ihr in Berlin nichts für Abwasser? Bei uns kostet der cbm Frischwasser zwar auch ca 2 €, aber fürs Abwasser kommen noch einmal ca. 3 € drauf. Es gibt nur Sonderregelungen, wenn man viel Wasser zum Gießen braucht, was dann nicht zu Abwasser wird.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## blackbird (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Wolfgang, 
dafür gibt es einen separaten Gartenwasserzähler. Da das Wasser für's Aquarium zwar den Umweg über das Aquarium nimmt, aber letztendlich durch die feste Verrohrung in der Zisterne im Garten landet, zieht die Regelung, dass es sich um Gartenwasser handelt. Die Menge spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zacky (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



blackbird schrieb:


> ...das Wasser für's Aquarium zwar den Umweg über das Aquarium nimmt,


----------



## blackbird (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Zacky, 
klär mich auf, was verwirrt Dich an der Aussage so sehr, dass Du ins Grübeln   kommst? 



Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Zacky (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim. 

Mich verwirrt jetzt nur gerade, dass das Wasser für das Aquarium den Umweg über's Aquarium nimmt. Das es als Gartenwasser durchgeht, dass habe ich ja verstanden, da es einen separaten Zähler hat und dann in die Zisterne läuft. Läuft es dann von einem Aquarium in das nächste Aquarium und dann in den Gartentank!? Habe ich irgendwas in deinem Thread falsch verstanden!?


----------



## blackbird (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Zacky, 
jetzt verstehe ich... 
Naja, es ist ja tatsächlich nicht das Gartenwasser, welches den Umweg über's Aquarium nimmt, sondern das Aquarienwasser, welches über den Umweg durch's Aquarium dann am Ende im Garten genutzt wird... 
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Joerg (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim,
es hätte wohl auch heißen können: "Das Gartenwasser macht nur den Umweg über's Aquarium".
Wird dort ja mit wertvollen Nährstoffen angereichert. 

Da ich bekennender WW Fan bin, macht sich so ein Anschluss schnell bezahlt und die Fische freuen sich auch. Letztes Jahr habe ich 166m³ "vergossen".


----------



## blackbird (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Jörg.


Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Tim,
> es hätte wohl auch heißen können: "Das Gartenwasser macht nur den Umweg über's Aquarium".
> Wird dort ja mit wertvollen Nährstoffen angereichert.
> 
> Da ich bekennender WW Fan bin, macht sich so ein Anschluss schnell bezahlt und die Fische freuen sich auch. Letztes Jahr habe ich 166m³ "vergossen".



Klar, so hätte es heißen können. Aber es gibt zwei Zapfstellen, eine außen für Gartenwasser und eine im Aquarium... Daher ist die Unterscheidung durchaus in meinem Sinne.

Zu Dir: Wasserwechselfan in Bezug auf Fische im Gartenteich oder bist Du auch Aquarianer?

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## koifischfan (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



> ..., dann dürfte die Temperatur beim Wechsel von 50% und den beiden Temperaturen 28° und 12° nicht wesentlich unter 20° fallen und wird ja dann sofort vom WT wieder hochgebracht.


10 Kelvin runter und dann wieder rauf in relativ kurzer Zeit?  Für die Fische bestimmt nicht gesund.


----------



## blackbird (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Koifischfan, 

in der Natur sind (Fluss-) Fische größeren Temperaturschwankungen durchaus auch ausgesetzt. Dazu gab es vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal einen Bericht in einem der deutschen Aquarienmagazine.

Als "Plan B" könnte der Auffüllvorgang langsamer gestaltet werden, so dass immer nur bis zu einer Temperaturuntergrenze Wasser einläuft und das erst wieder hochgeheizt wird. Bzw. die Auffüllgeschwindigkeit einfach reduziert wird.
Aufgrund der geringen Vorlauftemperatur der Wärmepumpe wird es nicht sofort ("in relativ kurzer Zeit") wieder auf Temperatur gebracht, sondern auch eher langsam. 

Alles in Allem, meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unkritisch, hatte aber eh vor, die Temperaturschwankungen, die Wasserqualität und die Fische beim Wasserwechsel konsequent zu beobachten, so wie ich das bei unseren aktuellen Becken auch mache. 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Joerg (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim,
bin beides. 
Mein herausfordenstes AQ Projekt war die Aufzucht von ein paar Koi in einer IH.
Da kam man schon mal an die Grenzen.

Da ein Anschluss vorhanden ist, würde ich eher 3X20% wechseln als auf einmal 50%.
Mehr als 2° runter oder 3° hoch innerhalb von 24 Stunden belastet den Fisch.
Der Organismus stellt sich auf die neuen Parameter ein, das kostet Energie.


----------



## lollo (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



blackbird schrieb:


> in der Natur sind (Fluss-) Fische größeren Temperaturschwankungen durchaus auch ausgesetzt.


Hallo Tim,

das mag in einem kleinen flachen Gewässer durchaus sein, wenn wir die Haltungstemperaturen von Aquariumfischen ansehen.
Aber bei deinem vorgesehenen Besatz in ca. 8500 l, finde ich solche Schwankungen auch zu hoch.
Ich wundere mich, dass hier zum Besatz (bis 1,2 m) und der Größe des Beckens noch keiner etwas gesagt hat.


----------



## blackbird (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi zusammen. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe mit meinen bisherigen Fischen und Aquarien auch häufiger beim WW Schwankungen im Bereich 7 bis 10 Grad Celsius und noch nie irgendwelche Ausfälle oder Anzeichen von Unwohlsein gehabt. Im Gegenteil, es gibt sogar Stimmen, die sagen, dass das für die Tiere anregend sein soll.

Ich denke, dass das Becken eine vernünftige Größe für die geplanten Tiere hat. Aber es wird immer die Tierschutzfraktion geben, die "viiiel zu klein" rufen wird. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## troll20 (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo,



> Ich denke, dass das Becken eine vernünftige Größe für die geplanten Tiere hat. Aber es wird immer die Tierschutzfraktion geben, die "viiiel zu klein" rufen wird.



Wenn es danach geht, dann dürften wir alle keinen Teich im Garten haben, alleine was schon an Umweltverschmutzung in Luft und Wasser gelangt bei der Herstellung von Folien und ihrem Transport zum Einsatzort. Selbst "Naturteiche" mit natürlicher Abdichtung Lehm / Ton zerstört am Gewinnungsort die Natur. Aber es gibt ja ne Renaturisierung.  
Wenn man dann noch den Stromverbrauch, Einsatz von Chemikalien für die Wasseraufbereitung und Medikamenten usw. betrachtet 
Das ganze weiter gesponnen, dann sollte man sämtliche Menschen aus dem Ökosystem Erde entfernen incl. ihren Errungenschaften, den nur dann kann sich alles regenerieren und die Natur wieder leben.
Wenn ich aber betrachte, wie die "armen" Fische, welche fachmännisch gehalten werden um ihnen die besten Lebensumstände zu gewährleisten, sogar Älter werden als ihr Brüder und Schwestern in der Natur, selbst wenn es etwas enger im Aquarium ist..... 

Sorry Leute des Naturschutz, aber das mußte mal raus. :sorry
mfg René
PS eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit wünsch euch *Allen*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim,

an was für Fische hast Du denn beim Besatz gedacht?

ups, steht ja ganz am Anfang. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Du sag mal Tim,

an was für eine Art Rochen hast Du denn gedacht? Gibt ja so viele ...

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Mandy und Frank.


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> an was für Fische hast Du denn beim Besatz gedacht?
> ups, steht ja ganz am Anfang





Moonlight schrieb:


> an was für eine Art Rochen hast Du denn gedacht?


Rochen sollen später mal Potamotrygon Motoro oder Leopoldi rein. Am liebsten dunkle, fast schwarze Tiere mit hellen Punkten. Je nach Verfügbarkeit kann es aber durchaus auch sein, dass erst mal ein Paar Potamotrygon scobina einzieht. 
Als "Beifische" sollen Cichla (ein paar, z.B. Cichla ocellaris) und ein Arowana (Osteoglossum bicirrhosum) dazu kommen. 
Mit den Begriffen findet man die jeweiligen Tiere bei der Google-Bildersuche recht zuverlässig.

Viele Grüße und noch schöne Weihnachtstage, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hey Tim,

über die beiden anderen Sorten hatte ich bei Wikipedia schon mal geschaut. Sehen richtig böse aus . Ich hätte wahrscheinlich eher kleinere Fische genommen ... und Seepferdchen 

Aber das ist einfach nur Geschmackssache.

Dir auch noch schöne Weihnachtstage,

Mandy

PS: bin vorhin bei Euch vorbei gefahren


----------



## blackbird (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Mandy.


Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich hätte wahrscheinlich eher kleinere Fische genommen ... und Seepferdchen


Als kleinere Fische kommen evtl. noch ein/zwei handvoll Corydoras dazu. Mal sehen. Seepferdchen gehören in ein Nudelwasserbecken.... Ich mag lieber Süßwasser.
Viele Grüße und danke für's Aufpassen draußen  

Tim


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



blackbird schrieb:


> Hi Mandy.
> 
> Als kleinere Fische kommen evtl. noch ein/zwei handvoll Corydoras dazu.
> 
> Tim



Hi Tim,

kleine Bodenfische wie Corydoras, die ja meißt kaum 8cm ereichen - selbst die größte Art Corydoras barbatus erreicht nur knapp 12cm -  sind bei Rochen nicht geeignet, höchstens als Lebendfutter 
Die Cichla ocellaris werden ja auch schnell 60cm lang so das kleine, schlanke Fische unter 20cm kaum keine Überlebenschance haben-


MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Tim,

ein tolles Projekt, für das ich mich auch begeistern könnte.
Mangels entsprechender Möglichkeiten hatte ich mich für eine Außenanlage entschieden und habe es noch keinen Tag bereut, trotz einiger Probleme.
Wenn es Dich interessiert, dann klick doch mal auf den unteren Link.
Bin schon gespannt auf die Ansicht auf das fertige Aquarium.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## 2Lame4Name (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> kleine Bodenfische wie Corydoras, die ja meißt kaum 8cm ereichen - selbst die größte Art Corydoras barbatus erreicht nur knapp 12cm -  sind bei Rochen nicht geeignet, höchstens als Lebendfutter



Außerdem kann es auch für die Rochen böse enden. *Panzer*welse sind alles andere als ein leicht verdaulicher Snack.

C. barbatus ist nicht die größte Art.

lg


----------



## blackbird (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Frank und Toolame,
danke für den Hinweis. Das stimmt natürlich mit der Größe. 
Habt ihr denn eine andere Empfehlung für bodenbewohnende Südamerikaner?

@Nikolai: die Außenanlage hab ich mir schon mal angeschaut. Sehr schick!

Grüße, Tim


----------



## 2Lame4Name (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi,

eventuell Wabenschilderwels oder nen großer Fiederbartwels. Allerdings hast du den Boden doch mit Rochen besetzt, also warum noch eine Art? Das gibt wahrscheinlich nur Stress.

Hast du mal an folgendes Gedacht:
Etwas Grün, paar Wurzeln
1000+ eines Schwarmfisches
100+ Corydoras


----------



## blackbird (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Toolame, 
ja, an sowas hatte ich auch schonmal gedacht. Allerdings an ca. 1000 Neons als Beifische, da ich irgendwo mal gelesen hab, dass die aufgrund der geringen Größe von den Rochen und anderen großen Fischen ignoriert werden. Andere Berichte allerdings sprechen dann widerum von einem kontinuierlichen Abnehmen der Anzahl (gegen Null) innerhalb kürzester Zeit...
Daher ist dieser Gedanke komplett verworfen. Neons und Corydoras wohnen bei uns im kleinen Becken. Die brauch ich nicht auch noch im Großen... 
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## 2Lame4Name (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Huhu,

ich dachte ja auch nur an Schwarmfisch + Corys, so würde ich es machen. Dachte es gefällt dir vllt auch.

Wenn die Rochen die Neons in Ruhe lassen dann werden sie halt von deinen "Beifischen" gefressen. 

lg


----------



## lotta (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Tim,
ich finde deine BAUDOKU richtig toll 
und wünsche dir ein gutes Gelingen  und nach der Fertigstellung dann,
viel Freude, mit deinem großartigen Aquarium.
Mögen sich die Rochen und anderen Fische bei euch alle recht wohl fühlen,  zwischen Wohn-, Ess- und Arbeitszimmer. 
Das hat nicht jeder und ist sicher ein ganz besonderes "high light" im Alltag.
Ich bin gespannt, auf deine weiteren Berichte und Fotos.


----------



## Lilapause (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Ja, ich habe die Dokumentation auch verfolgt und finde das Projekt richtig spannend. Freue mich schon auf weitere Fotos...


----------



## lotta (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Wann kommen denn neue fotos? TIM?
die scheiben werden doch nun endlich gefertigt?!
Wann geht es denn nun weiter?
FOTOS; ich freu mich auch schon drauf


----------



## blackbird (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo zusammen. 

Vor gut zwei Wochen sind endlich die Aquarienscheiben eingebaut worden. 

Geplant war, dass von der Glasfirma zwei Mann kommen und wir den Rest "helfende Hände" stellen. Als wir einige Tage vorher den Termin mit der Firma fixiert haben, haben die auf einmal angekündigt, doch mit vollem Personal zu kommen. Somit mussten wir uns nicht um ein paar Mann für tatkräftige Unterstützung kümmern und die Truppe war mit 6 aufeinander eingespielten Mann gut aufgestellt 

Die kleine Scheibe zum Arbeitszimmer wiegt gut 130 kg und die beiden großen Scheiben zum Wohnziimmer und zur Küche/Esszimmer wiegen je etwa 215 kg. Die Weißglasscheiben sind ca. 31 mm stark (2 * 15 mm und eine dünne spezielle Folie).

Während die Scheiben draußen auf dem Fahrzeug noch mit einer Schutzumrandung versehen wurden, die die Folie zwischen den Scheiben gegen das Silikon schützt, wurden die Aussparungen im Becken rundrum mit einem hellgrauen Fensterkitt an der Senkrechten beklebt, so dass der 10mm starke Vierkantgummi Halt findet. Dieser Vierkantgummi bildet die Auflagefläche für die Scheibe, gegen die diese vom Wasser gedrückt werden kann, so dass sie nicht auf dem Beton aufliegt - aber auch mehr Widerstand hat, als nur Silikon bieten würde.  

 
Die kleine Scheibe wurde zu viert reingetragen und erstmal abgestellt und nochmal ordentlich gereinigt.

 
Hier sieht man in hellgrau unter dem schwarzen Vierkantgummi den Kitt, der den Gummi in der Senkrechten fixiert. Drunter sind die beiden Vierkantgummis zu sehen, die für die Scheibe die untere Auflage bilden.

 
Die kleine Scheibe wurde dann durch die Öffnung zur Küche hin ins Becken gehoben und von innen in die Aussparung zum Arbeitszimmer gesetzt. Die breite Fuge ist dann großzügig mit Silikon versehen worden, allerdings noch so wenig, dass es schnell genug aushärtet und den Scheiben schonmal Halt bietet. 

 
Die Scheibe wurde dann noch mit einer Latte und Schraubzwinge von innen fixiert.

 
Hier sieht man die Scheibe zum Wohnzimmer, die hier noch provisorisch mit einem der Tragesaugnäpfe, einer Richtlatte und einem Spanngurt gesichert ist.

 
Auf diesem Bild ist zu sehen, wie die Scheibe zum Esszimmer von innen die Aussparung gehievt wird.

 
Dies ist der letzte Eindruck von dem ersten Montagetag. Die großen Scheiben sind nun für die Dauer bis zur endgültigen "Versilikonierung" von innen mit Spannstützen und Holzlatten gesichert.

Nach einer Woche kam ein kleiner Trupp für die Restarbeiten. D.h. die Silikonfugen innen und außen zu ziehen. 

 
Hier sieht man den schön glatten Silikonrand, der die Scheiben einfasst und wasserdicht macht (machen soll...)

Vor nun knapp über einer Woche waren die Herrschaften das zweite Mal hier und das Silikon dünstet immer noch sehr intensive Lösungsmittelgerüche aus, was aber schon langsam weniger wird. 
Die Fugen sollen mind. 20 bis 30 Tage Zeit haben zum Durchhärten. 
Was aber auch heißt, dass ich mich langsam aber sicher an die Anschlüsse machen muss, so dass Wasser reinlaufen und auch wieder abgelassen werden kann. 

Vielen Dank an Patrick für die Empfehlung des Ladens mit freundlicher Beratung bzgl. der Verrohrung und an André für die geduldige Unterstützung bei der Lösungsfindung für den Frischwasseranschluss!


----------



## Sternenstaub (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Tim,
das Wahnsinns Teil was du dir da gemacht hast wird sicher super schön wenn es fertig und bewohnt ist.Freue mich schon auf die Bilder vom Endstand.Bis wann willst du fertig sein damit?
ich mein es ist kalt Draußen es schneit und eigentlich kannst du dich gleich an die nächsten Schritte machen, du hast ja sonst nichts zu tun . Also hau mal nen Schlag rann ich will Fortschritte sehen.
Nu mal ernsthaft klasse Idee und klasse Arbeit

lG Angelika


----------



## Zacky (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim.

...das sieht schon echt hammer-genial aus...auch kann man sich jetzt die Dimensionen deines Beckens vorstellen, wenn man die Bilder mit den Fenstermonteuren sieht...da hat man schön den Vergleich...

...das ist schon ein Wahnsinnsbau...bin auch sehr gespannt, wie das Endresultat aussieht...


----------



## lotta (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

 Tim
Ich sag da nur , ein HAMMERPROJECKT
     :gratuliere *Bine*


----------



## canis (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Guten Morgen

Für all diejenigen, die Freude und Interesse an solchen Projekten haben, habe ich hier noch einen Link zu einem ähnlichen grossen Einbau-Aquarium: 

http://www.aquarium.ch/forum/showthread.php?t=77462

Dieses Projekt ist mittlerweile abgeschlossen, so dass es im Link einige Bilder und auch Videos zu sehen gibt.


----------



## blackbird (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Schakal, 
danke für den Link. Hab mir nur das Video am Schluss angesehen, weil ich mich dafür nicht extra anmelden will. Sieht sehr hübsch aus, das Ergebnis. 
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## blackbird (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo nochmal. 
Gestern hab ich mit dem Laden telefoniert, den Patrick mir empfohlen hat und anschließend noch mit André wegen des Frischwasseranschlusses.

Hier nochmal die Einbausituation (Bild aus Beitrag #8)
 

Die beiden schwarzen Rohre auf der rechten Seite sind nur Vorbereitung für einen evtl. externen Filter und gehen durch den Boden in einen anderen Raum. Da kommt erstmal nichts dran. 

Jetzt soll das Abwasser an das HT-Rohr angeschlossen werden, welches momentan noch mit einem orangefarbenen Deckel verstopft ist und das Frischwasser an den hinten links befindlichen Kugelhahn mit dem roten Hebel. 

Ursprünglich hatte ich vor, gleich je ein elektrisch steuerbares Ventil für Frisch- und Abwasser einzubauen, aber aufgrund der etwas engen Einbausituation probiere ich erstmal die manuelle Variante. Zumal weniger Kupplungen und Übergänge auch weniger Schwachstellen bedeuten, denke ich mir... 

Die Klappe ist sehr einfach zu öffnen und wenn man da alle zwei Wochen beim Wasserwechsel mal reinschaut ist das auch nicht verkehrt, um Fehlerquellen frühzeitig zu erkennen. 

Anbei die Stückliste, die ich aus den gestrigen Gesprächen zusammengestellt habe. 


2 St      Durchführung 63*75* 2,5" Klebe-Aussen PVC
1 St      Reduziermuffe 90 / 110 x 63
3 lfm     Rohre aus PVC, Ø63 mm, verklebbar     
1 St      Kugelhahn 63 mm 
1 St      Übergangsmuffennippel 50/63 mm x 1" Außengew. 
2 St      Winkel 90°, PVC, 63 mm 
1 St      PVC Kleber 1/4 L     
1 St      PVC Reiniger Griffon 125 ml 
1 St      Teflonband

Abwasser: 
In die Metallplatte wird eine der Durchführung 63*75* 2,5" Klebe-Aussen PVC eingesetzt. Nach oben hin wird der Zielwasserstand beim Ablassen durch ein eingestecktes Stück Rohr (Pos. 3) mit ca. 800 mm definiert. Das Rohr soll genügend stark abdichten, dass nur noch tröpfchenweise Wasser durch die Durchführung kommt, auch wenn es nur eingesteckt ist. Auf diese Weise kann ich durch verschiedene Rohrlängen ohne großartig aufpassen zu müssen, Wasser ablaufen lassen. 
Von unten kommt in die Durchführung ein kurzes Stück Rohr (Pos. 3), woran direkt der 63mm Kugelhahn (Pos. 4) geklebt wird. Dieses kurze Stück muss dem Wasserdruck aus dem Aquarium standhalten. Darunter geht es mit einem weiteren Stück Rohr weiter in die Reduziermuffe 90/110 x 63 (Pos. 2), von wo das Wasser in die Zisterne plätschern kann. 

Frischwasser: 
Da das Rohr nicht mittig unter dem Loch in der Metallplatte aus dem Boden kommt, muss hier mit ein bisschen Winkeln gearbeitet werden. In das 1"-Innengewinde des Kugelhahns kommt der Übergangsmuffennippel 50/63 mm x 1" Außengewinde (Pos. 5). Dieser wird mit Teflonband eingeschraubt (nur in eine Richtung drehen, hab ich mir sagen lassen, da sonst die Dichtigkeit nicht gewährleistet ist). 
Von dort geht es mit Kleben weiter. Einmal Winkel 90° (PVC, 63 mm), um die Biegung nach rechts zu bekommen und dann nach einem kurzen Stück Rohr wieder ein 90° Winkel, um nach oben zu kommen. Dort direkt in die zweite Durchführung (Pos. 1) geklebt. 
Auf der Oberseite wird ein langes Rohr eingesteckt, woraus das Frischwasser ins Becken laufen soll. 

@André und alle anderen Erfahrenen - hab ich irgendwelche groben Schnitzer eingebaut? 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Tim 
sieht so weit gut aus !  kann keine groben Schnitzer entdecken , da du aber in den Überlauf zur Systerne einen Kugelhahn einbaust solltest du über eine elektronischen Pegelwächter nachdenken ! 
Sollte der Kugelhahn in der Frischwasserleitung mal nicht zu 100 % schliessen, dann merkst du es bevor dein "Decken-Perser" nass wird ! 
Solche Kugelhähne sind eigentlich sehr zu verlässlich ,* ABER* ........


----------



## blackbird (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi André.


Andre 69 schrieb:


> ...da du aber in den Überlauf zur Systerne einen Kugelhahn einbaust solltest du über eine elektronischen Pegelwächter nachdenken !
> Sollte der Kugelhahn in der Frischwasserleitung mal nicht zu 100 % schliessen, dann merkst du es bevor dein "Decken-Perser" nass wird !
> Solche Kugelhähne sind eigentlich sehr zu verlässlich, ABER ...


Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. 
Der Decken-Perser hängt zwar im gleichen Geschoss, aber in etwa 275 cm Höhe. D.h. es müsste erstmal das gesamte UG geflutet sein 

Der Abfluss könnte natürlich auch als Überlauf ausgeprägt werden. Guter Gedanke, den ich auch schonmal hatte, aber gar nicht mehr dran gedacht habe... 

Angenommen, ich mache in den Ablaufstrang unter der Durchführung keine Absperrung rein, dann muss ich in das Standrohr, welches oben offen ist (kein Syphon geplant, daher auch offen bis in die Zisterne - siehe weiter unten), zwei absperrbare Abzweige einbauen, mit denen ich den Wasserabfluss regeln kann. 
Nr. 1 auf der Höhe, auf die ich i.d.R. ablassen möchte, um wieder mit Frischwasser aufzufüllen und 
Nr. 2 auf Bodenhöhe, um (fast) komplett zu leeren. 
Das ließe sich mit T- oder Y-Abzweigen gestalten.

Siphon-Problem: Da ich nicht möchte, dass mir irgendwelches Getier aus der Zisterne im Garten bis ins Aquarium kriechen kann, kann ich diese Rohrverbindung nicht einfach durchgehend offen lassen. 
Selbst wenn dort eine Doppelkurve wie bei einem Siphon eingebaut würde, würde die doch bestimmt durch den Wasserfluss komplett leergesaugt werden. 
Hast Du hierzu eine Idee? 

Einen Pegelwarner, der mit Höllenlärm einen zu hoch steigenden Wasserstand meldet, und mich daran erinnert, dass ich den Hahn zudrehen muss, werde ich auf jeden Fall einplanen. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hin Tim
Da du ja ein 3Seiten AQ hast , machst du die Rohre im AQ ja steckbar ( sichtbar wär übel ) !
Das Frischwasserrohr ist klar , damit du nicht den Dreck am Boden aufwirbelst !
Mit dem Abwasser hast du schon Recht mit der Zisterne und dem Getier !
Das würde ich auch nicht einfach offen lassen ! Da du aber , wie oben erwähnt , die Rohre abnehmbar machst kannst du nur verschiedene Rohrlängen zum definieren der Abwassermenge nehmen .Das mit dem T-bzw Y-Stücken (Abzweige ! ) verstehe ich dadurch nicht !
Wenn du es so machst , ist dein Wasserwechsel so : eine bestimmte Abwassermenge raus ,danach mit Frischwasser auffüllen !
Wenn du dein Wasserwechsel gleichzeitig machen willst , ein Rohr (Abwasser 1 cm über dem Wasserspiegel) Wasser aufdrehen , Wasserspiegel steigt, "Wasser läuft über" , Wasserspiegel bleibt konstant da soviel Wasser abläuft wie Frischwasser dazu kommt ! 
Ist schneller , aber ineffektiver !!!
Ansonsten passt das so wie du es hast !
Das leer saugen des "Siphon´s" könnte man schon verhindern , aber der hindert kein Getier am Zugang !


----------



## blackbird (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi André.
Im hinteren Bereich, also da wo die Rohre sitzen, kommt ein Mattenfilter hin, also gebogen an der Rückwand über die gesamte Höhe. Und dahinter verschwinden die Rohre. D.h. von denen sieht man nichts. 
Die Wasserwechselvariante mit Ein- und Überlaufen lassen gefällt mir wegen der Effizienz, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, nicht. 

Die Rohrvariante mit T- oder Y-Stücken hätte natürlich mit sich gezogen, dass die Verrohrung verklebt wäre. 
So in etwa hätte ich mir das mit den T- oder Y-Abzweigen vorgestellt...
 

Mit einem leichtgängigen Rückschlagventil könnte man das evtl. verschließen... 

Aber mal sehen. Einen Kugelhahn baue ich unten auf jeden Fall ein. Die skizzierte Variante steht mir dann ja immer noch offen. 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## blackbird (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi zusammen.

Ich möchte mich hier nochmal ganz herzlich bei André für zweimal her kommen, Material besorgen und einbauen bedanken!

Wenn die restlichen zwei Teile am Montag da sind mach ich den Rest und dann gibt's (hoffentlich) Wasser-Marsch-Bilder. 

Meine PVC-Verklebung war leider alles andere als dicht... Wir haben es jetzt mit einem gewebeummantelten Schlauch verbunden. Die noch offenen Verschraubungen sind mit Dichtungen versehen, so dass selbst ich die dicht bekommen sollte.

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## nik (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Tim,

ich bewundere vor allem, wenn man sich Träume erfüllt. Wir sind vor etwa zwei Jahren im Haus eine Etage tiefer gezogen und im Zuge des Aufbaus der zuvor entkernten Etage hatte ich Gedanken an ein Aquarium zwischen den Räumen. Bin aber soweit weg von großen Becken, dass mir der Verzicht leicht fiel. Ich bin Pflanzenaquarianer und da werden große Becken auf Dauer zu aufwändig. Da ich im Zuge des Umbaus auch über unsere zu erneuernde Heizung nachgedacht habe und zugehörige Energiespeicherkonzepte (Warmwasser), ist mir gleich aufgefallen, dass du nun einen permanenten 8500l (plus umgebende Masse) Heizkörper mit 28°C im Haus hast. Über Isolierung braucht man nicht viel nachzudenken, die verzögert nur eine Wärmefreisetzung und bei den Scheiben ist das eh nicht möglich. Ich wüsste das Problem mit permanenten 28°C nicht elegant zu lösen und würde diese Temperatur mind. im Sommer in Frage stellen, wie gehst du damit um?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## blackbird (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Nik, 
der größte zu erwartende Wärmeverlust sollte wohl über verdunstendes Wasser passieren. Dem wirken wir mit einer Abdeckung aus Isolierglasscheiben entgegen, die ein möglichst dichtes Dach bilden werden - schon allein, um wenig Feuchtigkeit heraus zu lassen. 
Sicher werden die Sichtscheiben (und der Korpus) auch Wärme abgeben. Das jedoch werden wir zuerst nur beobachten. Wenn dort zuviel Wärmeverluste entstehen, wird in die Aussparungen der Scheiben auch noch je ein Isolierglasfenster eingesetzt. 

Ziel ist auf jeden Fall, möglichst wenig von der Aquarientemperatur an die Räume abzugeben, so dass wir nicht in einer Sauna wohnen... 
Falls das nichts wird, werd ich Angler und in das Becken kommen einheimische Kaltwasserfische zum Verzehr 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## blackbird (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Endlich Wasser-Marsch

Hat doch wieder länger gedauert, aber endlich sind die ersten cm drin und es scheint an den Stellen, die vorher undicht waren, dicht zu sein. 
Den Wasserstand lassen wir erstmal nen Moment ruhen und beobachten, ob nicht doch irgendwo was rauskriecht. 

   

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

 ... na das wird auch langsam Zeit 

Ich glaube für so ein Projekt wäre ich zu ungeduldig ... dauert mir alles viel zu lange 


Mandy


----------



## lotta (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

 das freut mich jetzt aber für euch, 
dass es nun endlich wahr wird mit dem kühlen Nass.
Da drücke auch ich die Daumen,  damit wirklich alles dicht hält und die "Wanne" bald voll ist.


----------



## blackbird (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

So...
Da *alle* Frauen etwas ungeduldiger sind, machen wir schonmal weiter mit der Testflutung. 
Jetzt lass ich erstmal bis knapp über den unteren Rand der Fenster einlaufen und lass das nen Moment ruhen... 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Ja ja jaaaa .... 

Vergiß die Bildchen nicht 


Mandy

PS: hat sich die Kresse schon versucht bischen aufzurichten?


----------



## derseeberger (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo

absolut geiles Projekt hast du dein problem mit der Tierchenwanderung aus der Zisterne schon gelöst wenn nich Scgau mal hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/271030743865?var=570105645010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Gruß Thomas


----------



## blackbird (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi zusammen. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare.
@Thomas: Da ich jetzt einen großen Kugelhahn dran hab, unter dem Aquarium - siehe Beitrag 58, rechtes Bild, der blaue Griff - ist das nicht mehr nötig. Was bis dahin kriechen kann wird beim Öffnen für Wasserwechsel wieder in die Zisterne gespült. 

Das Becken ist nun seit ein paar Tagen komplett gefüllt. Alles dicht und gut... 
Bilder sind wenig sinnvoll, da noch keine Beleuchtung installiert ist und man im Prinzip nun wegen des eingefüllten Wassers nur die Spiegelung sehen kann... 

Von oben sieht es so aus:
 

Demnächst wird das Probe-Wasser wieder abgelassen und dann geht's an die Technik. Material hab ich fast alles hier, lediglich für den Luftheber fehlt noch eine größere Reduzierung. 

Grüße,
Tim

p.s.: @Mandy: ich war wegen des vielen Regens nicht mehr draußen zum weiter Pflanzen. Aber die __ Brunnenkresse liegt ja nass und wartet darauf, dass ich noch etwas mehr einsetze...


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hey tim,

Kein problem. Solange die wasser hat lebt sie auch weiter . Und wenn nicht . . .ich hab noch mehr zur verfügung. 

Mandy

Ps: bin k.g.also zu hause,aber meist in der waagerechten


----------



## Opa01 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Tim

Hab mir mal dein Aquarium angeschaut, feines Teil, aber im Post 64 ist ein Bild mit drei Steckdosen!
Vor grauer Vorzeit hab ich mal Elektriker gelernt und weiß das Strom und Wasser nicht zusammenpassen.
Vielleicht solltest du mal mit einem Fachmann sprechen der im Stoff steht bevor da mal was passiert.
Lies dir mal Wikepedia-Installationszone durch, da steht zwar nur was über Badewannen aber wer weiß.
Ich will hier jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten aber die eigene Gesundheit ist schon wichtig.

Viel Spaß noch mit deinem Aquarium

Gruß Thomas


----------



## blackbird (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Thomas, 
die Steckdosen sind vom Elektriker gesetzt worden. 
Die Wasseroberfläche liegt weit genug davon entfernt und die Wasseroberfläche wird durch Isolierglasscheiben geschlossen. 
Wenn der Wasserstand bis zu den stromführenden Teilen steigt, haben wir ein ganz anderes Problem, als die 220 Völtchen... 

Vielen Dank dennoch für Deine Anmerkung. 
Ich freue mich über jeglichen Kommentar. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Moin Tim,

wie weit bist Du denn jetzt?
Der Kies ist drin ... und weiter? Schon Pflanzen etc?
Mach doch bitte noch schnell paar Bilder :knuddel

Mandy


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Moin Tim,

 Bilder, wir wollen Bilder!


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Drängt den armen Tim doch nicht so, ich glaub da gab es noch eine andere Baustelle.
Und das war gleich eine doppelte, bin gespannt wann er da Bilder zeigen kann und darf.

Alles gute euch ......
René


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Doch, René, der  Tim braucht das


----------



## blackbird (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

hehe... 
Genau noch ne andere Baustelle. Die hat aber noch ein bisschen Zeit. 
Das wird wohl noch gut drei Monate dauern...
Bilder kommen nachher noch. 

Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



blackbird schrieb:


> Bilder kommen nachher noch.



Hey Tim,

Bilder haste mir heute morgen schon versprochen 

Wie lange brauchst Du denn für ein paar Fotos 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Kauf Dir doch endlich mal ne Digitalkamera, das geht viel schneller als Papierabzüge


----------



## lotta (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*


hehe 
Tim, DAS würde ich dann doch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.
Nun zeig schon, deine Fotos...
wir Damen, sind doch  so neugierig  :sorry


----------



## blackbird (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Kauf Dir doch endlich mal ne Digitalkamera, das geht viel schneller als Papierabzüge



Hi Christine, 
ich hab doch ne Digitalkamera. Aber der Kumpel, der mir immer die Bilder von der Kamera ausdruckt, so dass ich sie dann scannen kann, um sie hier einzufügen, ist gestern krank gewesen. Mal sehen, ob's heute besser ist...
Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Tim,

was gehtst du denn für Umwege in der Bildbearbeitung?


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hey Tim


----------



## blackbird (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> was gehtst du denn für Umwege in der Bildbearbeitung?



Hi Kolja. 

Wieso? 
Wie macht ihr das denn? 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Könntet ihr mal mit dem palaver aufhören. . .
Tim,bissel weniger quatschen . . .ab marsch,jetzt zeig uns doch endlich die bilder!!!:evil

Mandy


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

 der Tim hat gar keine Bilder, weil er die ganze Zeit draussen auf der Terrasse chillt, statt zu werkeln....


----------



## blackbird (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



blumenelse schrieb:


> der Tim hat gar keine Bilder, weil er die ganze Zeit draussen auf der Terrasse chillt, statt zu werkeln....



Verdammt... 
Du meinst hier?
 

Leider zu wenig Zeit für. Mittags mal kurz mit Frau B rein ins Wasser zum Abkühlen, ja. 

Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## lotta (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

 und wann gibt es dann die AQ Bilder?


----------



## walter101 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

hallo Tim,
 klasse Projekt aber nun bin ich auch neugierig auf die naechsten Bilder

Gruss Walter


----------



## blackbird (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Walter, 

bin ja schon dabei. Will nur nicht NUR Bilder einstellen, sondern auch ein paar Sätze dazu schreiben. 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## blackbird (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Nach so vielen freundlichen Nachfragen von Mandy, Bine und Christine will ich doch endlich mal ein bisschen Fortschritte zeigen. 

Nach der Testflutung haben wir das Wasser wieder komplett abgelassen und die Zisternen vollgemacht. Das Ablassen durch das 63er-PVC-Rohr hat nur gut 20 Minuten gedauert. Die letzten paar cm. mussten wir allerdings von Hand rauswischen, da der Abfluss mit einer Tankverschraubung in der Metallplatte realisiert ist und daher ein paar cm über dem Aquarienboden endet. 
 

Die Filterung soll nach dem Mattenfilterprinzip (Hamburger Mattenfilter) erfolgen. D.h. es muss eine möglichst große Filtermatte im Aquarium "aufgestellt" werden, worauf sich die fleißigen Bakterien niederlassen können. Ich hab mich für eine grobe Matte (10 PPI) in 10 cm Stärke entschieden. Da mir von anderen Aquarianern mit durchaus kleineren Mattenfiltern berichtet wurde, dass eine Matte, einfach nur senkrecht ins Becken gestellt, zwar ihren Zweck erfüllt, jedoch sowohl bei der Reinigung, als auch beim Wasserwechsel Probleme wegen ihrer Größe und Instabilität macht, hab ich mir überlegt, die Matte in kleineren Stücken zu verwenden. 
Ziel war es, Stücke von 25 * 25 cm in ein "Regal" zu tun, damit diese einzeln zur Reinigung entnommen werden können und beim Teilwasserwechsel von z.B. 50% nicht die Last von 60 cm vollgesaugter Matte runterdrückt.
Damit das Filterregal nicht schon auf dem Boden beginnt, wo ca. 10 cm Sand hinkommen, wird der Filterrahmen auf einem Filtersockel aufgestellt. Die ganzen Teile sind aus 4 mm starken PVC-Platten geklebt, die ich mir auf Höhe und Breite hab zuschneiden lassen, so dass ich nur noch die Länge und die Schrägen selbst hab sägen müssen.

Um das Filterregal möglichst rechtwinklig fertigen zu können, hab ich mir aus ein paar Leimholzplatten eine Schablone zusammengeschraubt, auf der die Teile jeweils angelegt, verklebt und für einen Moment mit Schraubzwinge fixiert werden konnten.
   
   
   
   

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## blackbird (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Fortsetzung...

Der Sockel entstand durch 15 cm tiefe Platten in der gleichen Breite der jeweiligen Regalteile. Um genügend Stabilität und Auflagefläche zu erhalten, sind die senkrechten Platten im Zickzack angeordnet. Damit das Ganze dann als EIN Sockelelement schön waagerecht auf dem Boden mit Silikon verklebt werden konnte, wurden die Teile auf eine Holzplatte kopfüber aufgelegt, dann die Stücken für die fehlenden Ecken zurecht geschnitten und eingeklebt und das Konstrukt inkl. der Holzplatte auf dem Aquarienboden mit Abstandhaltern ausgerichtet. 

   
   
   

Aufgrund der Unebenheit der Epoxydharzversiegelung ist zw. Boden und den Zickzackplatten überall ein Abstand von zw. 3 und 5 mm. Ein paar Stellen wurden dann mit Silikon verklebt und trocknen gelassen. Dann wurden die Abstandhalter und die Holzplatte entfernt und alle Zickzackteile auf dem Boden mit Silikon verklebt, so dass die Sockelplatte mit Aquarienboden und -rückwand wasserdicht ist. Das Wasser soll ja schließlich nur durch die Matten gesogen werden.
    
 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## blackbird (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Fortsetzung...

Da der Wassertransport zweigleisig passieren soll, einmal aus Redundanzgründen und andererseits weil der Großteil stromsparend bewegt werden soll, gibt es sowohl eine richtige Pumpe, als auch einen Luftheber. Die elektronisch regelbare Pumpe wird das Wasser hinter dem Mattenfilter ansaugen, durch den Wärmetauscher transportieren und vor dem Mattenfilter wieder ausspucken. Der Luftheber soll einfach nur viel Wasser fördern und musste noch gebaut werden. 

75er PVC-Rohre und ein 90°-Bogen bilden den oberen Teil. Da mir die Variante mit einer Lüfterplatte aufgrund der großen Fläche, aus der die Luft austritt, effizienter erscheint (ich habe keinen Vergleich, daher ist das nur meine unfundierte Vermutung), hab ich aus zwei PVC-Reduzierungen einen Trichter geklebt, der sicherstellt, dass alle Luftblasen auch wirklich ins Rohr zielen und nicht daneben hochsprudeln. Die Lüfterplatte wird in einem definierten Abstand vom Trichter durch drei Beine zentriert fixiert. Da der Trichteraußendurchmesser etwas größer ist, als der der Lüfterplatte, ziehen ein paar Gummibänder die PVC-Streifen zusammen. Ob das eine Dauerlösung (wegen Sprödewerden) ist, wird sich zeigen...
 
 

Dann hab ich von André gelernt, dass man statt der PVC-Verrohrung auch mal auf nen Panzerschlauch zurückgreifen kann. Die 3/4"-Variante, die der Wärmetauscher hat, den die Sanitäter mir damals beim Hausbau mit eingebaut haben, hab ich in den Baumärkten der Umgebung nicht bekommen und mir daher im Internet bestellt. Die Panzerschläuche haben hier den großen Vorteil, dass es sie mit 90°-Bogen gibt und mir das die Montage so dicht an der Wand wesentlich vereinfacht hat. Am Ende der beiden Schläuche ist dann jeweils wieder ein Übergang von 3/4" auf 1" und dann ein 40 mm PVC-Rohr, welches von der Pumpe kommt bzw. das Wasser in den "Schwimmbereich" des Aquariums zurückbefördert.
 

Und so sieht's demnächst aus, wenn die Rahmenteile eingeklebt sind...
 

Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hey Tim,

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein ... das ist ja ne Konstruktion ... aber gut durchdacht und sauber ausgeführt.
Respekt 

Und nun warte ich schon voller Ungeduld bis es fertig ist und ich den Rochen was Essbares rum bringen kann 

Mandy

PS: ich komme schon wieder auf dumme Gedanken ... so was könnte man doch glattweg auch am Teich einsetzen ... ich meine so ein Filtermattenregal


----------



## lotta (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Tolle Fotos, 
schöner Bericht und gut erklärt, danke Tim


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

:gratuliere Hut ab, Tim, Hut ab!


----------



## blackbird (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Moin moin Mandy, Bine und Christine. 
Freut mich sehr, wenn's gefällt und meine Erläuterungen ausführlich genug waren. 
Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Mathias2508 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Moin Tim,
einfach nur genial das ganze


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Tim,

3 Monate noch und das bei der wärme 

wünsche euch alles gute 
mfg rené

Asu dein Becken einfach nur


----------



## blackbird (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi René



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Tim,
> 3 Monate noch und das bei der wärme
> wünsche euch alles gute
> mfg rené
> Asu dein Becken einfach nur



Vielen Dank! 

Die drei Monate sollten eigentlich unkritisch sein... Die drei sitzen häufig bei dem schönen Wetter auf der Terrasse unter dem Sonnenschirm oder gehen zum Abkühlen ins kühle Nass... 

Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Rene,

glaube mir, lieber 3Monate leicht bekleidet im Sommer, als 3Monate dick eingemummelt im Winter.
Ich kenne Beides und würde den Sommer immer wieder bevorzugen 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Sag mal Tim hier fehlt doch was 

Erstmal sind die 3 Monate schon rum und auch so ein Aquarium sollt doch mal fertig sein.

kann man denn nun mal gratulieren und auch Bildchen sehen 

LG René
PS ich hoff es geht euch allen gut und drück euch die Daumen


----------



## blackbird (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi René, 
unsere Zwerge beanspruchen momentan unsere gesamte Zeit, so dass die Baustelle mal wieder auf Eis liegt. 
Ich hab am Wochenende angefangen, die Fensterlaibungen vorzubereiten, so dass die Alu-Bleche, die ich mir hab anfertigen und beschichten lassen, endlich montiert werden können. 
Die Abdeckscheiben warten weiterhin darauf, in die Alu-Rahmen eingeklebt zu werden, um dann über der Wasseroberfläche montiert zu werden.
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



blackbird schrieb:


> ... so dass die Baustelle mal wieder auf Eis liegt.



Naja, die Guppy's sind mittlerweile auch viel zu groß geworden ... da kriegen die Rochen Maulsperre 
Bis Du fertig bist, wird's ja wohl wieder passenden Nachwuchs geben 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

:gratuliere und alles gute euch vieren

mal ein Bier hinstellen  damit die kleinen auch mal pipi können 

Tja Mandy das sollte doch bei den Guppys kein Problem sein.

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (15. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*



troll20 schrieb:


> Tja Mandy das sollte doch bei den Guppys kein Problem sein.



Schaun mer mal 

Mandy


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi

Ich habe nicht alle posts gelesen, kann also sein, dass ich etwas nicht mitgekriegt habe. Aber wie soll die Scheibenreinigung vonstatten gehen? Magnetreiniger sind bei 31mm wohl nicht mehr verwendbar. Ist ein Schaber mit langem Stiel vorgesehen? Rein theoretisch könnte man auch als (Apnoe)Taucher von innen reinigen. Aber wie verhält ein Stechrochen auf solch einen Eindringling? Eine Möglichkeit wäre, durch geringe Beleuchtung eine Veralgung der Scheiben stark zu reduzieren. Wie stark erreicht das Tageslicht das Becken? Denn bei so großen bodenlebenden Fischen ist die Bepflanzungsmöglichkeit als Algen-Gegengewicht sehr eingeschränkt. Es kommen wohl nur Schwimmpflanzen in Frage oder Aufwuchspflanzen a lá Microsorium, oder Bolbitis. Oder aber ein Philodendron, dessen Wurzelwerk ins Aquarium eintaucht. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## blackbird (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Wolfgang, 
danke für Deine Beteiligung!
Scheibenreinigung ist vorgesehen, nicht gemacht werden zu müssen. 
Es sollen genügsame Pflanzen buddelsicher gepflanzt werden. Ich glaube, was in meinem 600L-Becken schon ca. 100cm Blattlänge hat, dürfte Aponogeton, die Krause __ Wasserähre sein. 
Licht ist hauptsächlich LED. Etwas Tageslicht kommt aber auch an das Becken. 
Es sollen außer den Rochen noch ein Osteoglossum bicirrhosum und evtl. eine kleine Gruppe Cichla einziehen. Zusätzlich wird es noch ein paar Algenfressende Welse geben - keine normalen, kleinen Ancistren.
Die Hoffnung besteht, dass die Scheibenreinigung wie bei meinen anderen Becken trotz Sonnenlichteinstrahlung, nicht notwendig sein wird, wenn der Besatz und die Pflanzen angemessen ausgelegt sind. 

Schwimmpflanzen sind nicht geplant und Wurzelwerk von oben ist wegen der abgeschlossenen Glasdachkonstruktion nicht möglich. 
Eine Reinigung von innen mit Rochen im Becken ist nicht anzuraten, da die Stechrochen (hoch-) giftig sind. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim

Einen Philodendron könnte man, da er kaum Dickenwachstum hat durch ein Loch in der Abdeckung mit Schaumgummimanschette hindurch leiten.weiter in den Wohnraum. Sein Lichtbedürfnis ist gering. Seine Wasser reinigende Wirkung ist aber enorm. Auch bildet sein Wurzelwerk gute Verstecke, sodass man auch kleinere Fische halten kann, bzw. der Nachwuchs eine Chance hat. Ein Vorschlag wären auch Riesenvallisnerien, da sie leicht 2 m Länge erreichen können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## blackbird (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Wolfgang. 

Danke für den Tipp. Ich müsste für einen Philodendron dann aber meine ganzflächige Glasabdeckung irgendwo aufbrechen. Ich werd mir den trotzdem merken. Stark zehrende Pflanzen sind mir sehr lieb als Algenkonkurrenten. 
Kleinere Fische wollte ich an sich keine halten, da alle anderen ausgeprägte Räuber sind und damit wohl über kurz oder lang alles platt machen würden, was da sonst noch schwimmt. 

Kann sein, dass meine Aponogeton eine Riesenvalisnerie ist  Ich hab mir damals leider nicht notiert, was ich da eingesetzt hab und die kommt noch aus nem kleinen 120er Becken, wo sie schon immer an der Wasseroberfläche schwamm. Jetzt in dem 70 cm tiefen Becken sind die Blätter z.T. schon wesentlich länger als 100 cm, wenn ich's mir genau betrachte. 

Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Pammler (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

 cool, hab jetzt erst gesehen was du für ein genialer Plastikbauer bist!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Tim,

deine Aponogeton wird wenn sie genoppte Blätter hat mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia sein (Hammerschlagwasserkelch/wasserährenblättriger Wasserkelch/Riesenwasserkelch)

die Riesenvallisnerie sieht ja bis auf die größeren Blätter aus wie die __ Wasserschraube hier im Lexika

MfG Frank


----------



## blackbird (25. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Aquarium aus Beton - kleiner Bericht*

Hi Frank,
genau die ist's!
Danke Dir.
Grüße,
Tim


----------



## troll20 (22. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Tim,
um deine Chatfrage nicht unbeantwortet zu lassen, hier mal ein Beispiel

LG René


----------



## blackbird (22. Feb. 2014)

Hi René
Vielen Dank!

Ich hab mal gezeichnet, was schon da ist und in grün, was meine Idee ist. 
Rechts das Kästchen soll das Dreiwegeventil darstellen, welches entweder von unten nach oben (lila) fließen lässt, wobei der WT (Sekundärseite) durchströmt wird oder aber von unten über den grünen Abzweig nach links, so dass der WT nicht durchströmt wird. 
D.h. zwischen Pumpe und "Sekundärseitenvorlauf" würde ich den Dreiwegehahn einbauen und dann einen "Kurzschluss" zum Rücklauf machen mit einem "T-Rohrstück".

An sich müsste das doch so gehen, da der Dreiwegehahn ja den "Weg" durch den WT verschließt, wenn er auf "orange" steht. 
  

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo ihr zwei ! 
Vom Prinzip her ist es ja gleich , nur das bei Rene der WT als Gegenströmer arbeitet .
Soll heisen die beiden Arbeitskreise laufen aufeinander zu ! Energetisch besser , ob es sich bei der Grösse
des WT bemerkbar macht ? 
Und , ja das Rückschlagventil macht Sinn ! Der Sensor auch , wenn es automatisiert laufen soll !
So,das war mein Erster im Neuen !


----------



## troll20 (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Tim und Andre,
Die Zeichnung war halt nur eine Skizze, was da für ein WT dran hängt bzw welche Art er schon hat bzw noch kauft, wer weis. Spielt aber bei der Größe eher eine untergeordnete Rolle bei der Effektivität.
Das Rückschlagventil soll nur verhindern das Warmes Wasser in den WT kann. Gibt halt auch Zirkulationen innerhalb der Rohrleitungen. Die Pumpe würde ich generell in den Rücklauf bauen, auch wenn es sich bei dir kaum Wärmetechnisch begründen lässt.

LG René


----------



## blackbird (23. Feb. 2014)

Hi zusammen.
Vielen Dank für Eure Beteiligung!

Auf folgendem Post Beitrag 64 ist der Wärmetauscher abgebildet. 
Der Kreislauf zur zentralen Heizung ist schon lange fertig. 
D.h. meine Überlegungen beziehen sich momentan nur auf den Sekundärteil. 

Die Gegenläufigkeit dürfte tatsächlich eher wenig Relevanz haben, da auch mit sehr unterschiedlichen Durchflussgeschwindigkeiten gearbeitet wird. Das mit dem Rückschlagventil hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, da meines Erachtens durch den Drei-Wege-Hahn im Vorlauf ja der Kreis zum WT geschlossen ist - zwar aus dieser Betrachtungsrichtung erst am Ende, aber eben zu. 

Die Pumpe, die das Wasser im Sekundärkreislauf bewegt hab ich auch schon. Die Pumpt vom Aquarienboden hoch. Das muss in dem Falle auch so sein, da die Ansaugung im Mattenfilter passiert um diesen zu durchströmen. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## troll20 (23. Feb. 2014)

Ach Tim ich glaub da lag ein Stein auf der Leitung und hat das Gespräch etwas gestört.
Du willst also den Aquariumkreis nochmals mit einem Dreiwegeventil regeln.
Warum das, normalerweise macht man das auf Seiten des Heizkreises damit sparrt man zusätzlich Heizkosten.
Damit erklärt sich mir auch den Ort deiner Pumpe, das passt dann.

LG René


----------



## blackbird (23. Feb. 2014)

Hi René. 
Der Heizkreis ist schon geregelt, kann aber aus Gründen der Heizungssteuerung (sep. Heizkreis an einer Wärmepumpe) nicht niedriger als die knapp 40°C eingestellt werden. Falls mir also aufgrund des Vorlaufs von der Heizung die Temp. zu hoch werden würde, würde ich den WT bypassen wollen...
Grüße, Tim


----------



## blackbird (13. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen. 

In den letzten Tagen sind wir mal wieder zu ein bisschen was gekommen und konnten zwei von drei Fensterlaibungen anbringen.
Bisher war auf den Raumseiten immer noch der rohe Beton und das Silikon zu sehen.
 
Jetzt sieht es aus dem Wohnzimmer und dem Esszimmer so aus:
 
Demnächst geht es mit der Laibung im Arbeitszimmer weiter und dann mit den Serviceklappen. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## lotta (13. Juli 2014)

Gratuliere euch Tim,

Das ist toll geworden - sieht jetzt richtig chic aus.

Ich freue mich schon darauf, nun weitere "Fertigstellungsbilder"
vom großen AQ zu sehen.
Mit lieben Grüßen
Bine


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2014)

Finde auch das es super aussieht... Nur wann ist denn endlich Wasser drin? Also so viel Geduld hätte ich nicht. Bei mir muss es zack zack gehen.


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2014)

Ja Mandy, 
ich bin da auch eher etwas ungeduldig veranlagt.
Aber glücklicherweise,
sind wir Menschen ja alle etwas unterschiedlich veranlagt 
und eben das befruchtet uns gegenseitig.

Ich hoffe aber ebenso,
dass wir das lebende AQ von Sandy und Tim irgendwann mal bewundern dürfen.

Im Thread, oder in Natura
Nur Mut Tim 
und viel Glück bei der weiteren Realisation.
Bine


----------



## derseeberger (21. Juli 2014)

Tim ist halt Perfektionist


----------



## blackbird (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Dass das Projekt so lange dauern wird, hätte ich beim Bau auch nicht gedacht... 
Zuerst waren es Bauverzögerungen durch die ausführenden Gewerke von Sachen, die ich nicht selbst machen wollen würde (Versiegelung und Scheiben) und dann kamen mir zwei große Kundenaufträge dazwischen, die mich für anderthalb Jahre gebunden haben. 
Und jetzt haben wir ja auch noch Doppelzwerge, die die verbleibende Zeit gut konsumieren. 
Langsam aber sicher geht's jetzt weiter damit. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Kartzeck (27. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

Ich selber habe mich vor zwei Jahren hier eingelesen: <Link entfernt> und habe jetzt mein zweites Becken über 200 Liter und viel Freude an allem. Aber bei solch einem Projekt würden mich nun die Nachher Bilder interessieren. Wie kommt man denn rein ins Becken zum Pflegen und wie macht man den Wasserwechsel?

EDIT by Dr.J: Werbelink entfernt


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2014)

Och Menno Tim,
jetzt seh ich den Beitrag neu aufblinken und denk: er ist fertig und hat Bilder für uns. Mist wieder nix 
Aber Kidis und Arbeit geht vor.
Ich hoffe euch gehts allen soweit gut.

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (1. Sep. 2014)

Und ich weiß mit meinem Guppynachwuchs schon nicht mehr wohin 
Beeil Dich doch mal bischen ... Büddeee

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (1. Sep. 2014)

Hi René und Mandy,
vielen Dank für Euer Nachfragen. Ich habe die Hoffnung, das Becken dieses Jahr noch in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Es sind schon noch ein paar Aktivitäten nötig, aber die letzten Schritte sind überschaubar.
Die Zwerge meinen es nur mit unserer Zeit, die wir nutzen können nicht so gut - sie schlafen sehr gern
asynchron...
Und dann gibt's ja weiterhin noch so ein paar Sachen, die auch noch erledigt werden müssen.
@ Mandy : hast Du mal überlegt die Guppys einfach an die Kois zu verfüttern?
@ René : danke der Nachfrage, ja geht allen gut... Eben hatten sie das erste Mal in zehn Monaten eine Erkältung mit Fieber und Schniefnase. Fieber ist nach weniger als zwei Tagen schon wieder weg und die Schniefnasen sind auch schon fast wieder gut 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (1. Sep. 2014)

blackbird schrieb:


> hast Du mal überlegt die Guppys einfach an die Kois zu verfüttern?


 
Nee Tim, selbst der Gedanke ist schon sträflich. Davon abgesehen würden die Guppys bei meiner niedrigen Teichtemperatur eher von selbst sterben, als das die Koi sie fressen könnten.
Davon abgesehen ... geht das überhaupt? Ein Koi frisst doch keinen ca. 1,5cm großen Jungfisch ...oder?

Dieses Jahr klingt gut. Vergiss bitte die Bilder nicht, weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie das Ganze aussieht 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (1. Sep. 2014)

Hi Mandy. 
Ich dachte, gelesen zu haben, dass (große) Karpfen auch räuberisch leben und wenn man so einen Guppy von ca. 5 cm SL betrachtet und einen Karpfen von 50 oder mehr cm... Warum sollte der den nicht fressen...? 
Wenn sie schnell gefressen werden, müssen sie auch nicht lang frieren bei den Kois. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## troll20 (1. Sep. 2014)

Ach wenn die Koi auf Jagd gehen wird den Guppis bestimmt ganz warm 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Sep. 2014)

Ich habe meine Guppis am WE aus dem Teich geholt......gefressen wurden die von den Koi nicht. Waren mal 11 ziemlichkleine. Gefunden habe ich 4 fast ausgewachsene Mädels und einen Bock. Alle ziemlich kräftig. Viel kräftiger als die Geschwister im Aquarium. Der Bock hat aber keine Schleierflosse bekommen. Vielleich legt die jetzt nach.


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Sep. 2014)

Verfüttere gelegentlich Heimchen mit ca. 3 cm länge, diese werde ohne Probleme gefressen. Letzte Woche beim Filter reinigen, habe ich einen kleinen __ Shubunkin Nachwuchs entdeckt und in den Teich geschmissen (benommen) wurde auch gleich eingesaugt, aber sofort wieder ausgespuckt.


----------



## Hunter30m (30. Nov. 2014)

Hey ich hab den Beitrag gespannt gelesen!!!  Wollte mal den aktuellen status erfragen güsse


----------



## Petta (30. Nov. 2014)

Hallo. Tim,
auch ich bin sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht und wünsche weiterhin viel viel Glück!


----------



## Moonlight (12. Dez. 2014)

Boahhh, wie könnt ihr nur daran denken Fische an Fische zu verfüttern... 
Mittlerweile sind die Guppys im Aquarium auch zu groß für die evtl mal einziehenden Rochen. Muss ich anderweitig ein Zuhause finden. 

Wie weit bist Du denn mittlerweile? 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (12. Dez. 2014)

Hi zusammen. 

Mein letzter Kunde hat mich durch viele Verschiebungen länger eingespannt, als geplant... 
Dieses Wochenende geht's wieder los. 

@mandy Fische an Fische füttern - wenn es __ Raubfische sind, dann ist Fische füttern doch ganz normal. Und wegen des Jagdtriebes darf es auch gern mal ein unverfrorener Fisch sein... Naja oder ne Maus... 

Sobald ich wieder was geschafft habe, gibt's wieder Bilder.

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## blackbird (23. Dez. 2014)

Hallo nochmal...
Die restlichen Scheiben (fünf von acht) für das Innendach sind nun in ihre Alurahmen einsilikoniert, die ersten drei sind schon seit langem fertig gewesen.
Das Silikon muss jetzt gut aushärten/durchtrocknen, oder wie auch immer man das nennt... 
Wenn die Scheiben fest sitzen, werden sie umgedreht und evtl. Fehlstellen - falls ich mal nicht genug reingedrückt hab - auf der Rückseite nachsilikoniert. Damit nichts festklebt auf dem Papier, mit dem ich den Boden ausgelegt habe, habe ich an den Fugenstellen Backpapier untergelegt. Damit die Scheiben schön mittig im Rahmen sitzen habe ich mit passenden Glaserei-Abstandsstücken fixiert. 
Am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag geht's damit weiter. 
Heute hab ich noch die zwei Hutschienenzeitschaltuhren, die schon nach ein paar Wochen nicht mehr ordentlich gingen, rausgeschmissen und von einem anderen Hersteller eine Doppelte eingebaut. 
Außerdem hab ich festgestellt, dass mein Dreiwegeventil zu tief - nämlich im Wasser - sitzen würde und muss mir noch eine Verlängerung auf das Pumpensteigrohr machen... 

  
Scheibe und Alurahmen

  
Alle Scheiben fertig und noch etwas Unordnung...

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Dez. 2014)

@Moonlight es gehört zu den Fressgewohnheiten.  Heute werden Hunde mit Mais gefüttert. Es sind Fleischfresser und keine Maisfresser. Gibts ja auch Tiefgekühlt und abgepackt zu kaufen. Da merkts keiner.

Tolles Projekt Tim.


----------



## blackbird (28. Dez. 2014)

Kurzer Zwischenstand: 
Backpapier und ich werden keine guten Freunde!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Dez. 2014)

blackbird schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand:
> Backpapier und ich werden keine guten Freunde!



Essen verkohlt?

MfG Frank


----------



## blackbird (28. Dez. 2014)

Ja, wenn das Essen bei Zimmertemperatur aus den Zutaten Glas, Alu und Silikon zubereitet wird, können wir es "verkohlt" nennen...


----------



## lotta (28. Dez. 2014)

Ich drücke Dir weiterhin die Daumen Tim, 
dass sich das Backpapier wieder mit Dir anfreundet


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2014)

Backpapier ist nicht für Männerhände designt.
Ansonsten stelle ich mir das gerade schön vor, wenn Reste vom Backpapier an der Fuge hängen...
Das hat nicht jeder. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## blackbird (28. Dez. 2014)

Das Backpapier löste sich leider nicht so schön vom Silikon, wie ich annahm. 
An sich scheint sich von Silikon so gut wie nichts gut zu lösen - und das ist auch gut so!
Nein, kein Backpapier an den Fugen. Unter leichtem Zug und unter Zuhilfenahme einer scharfen Klinge ließ es sich rückstandsfrei entfernen.
Dennoch sind die Aquariendachscheiben jetzt fertig und in der Zwischenzeit hab ich auch an der Heizinstallation weiter gemacht. 
Das senkrechte Rohr von der Pumpe macht nun einen kleinen Knick zur Seite um dann über der Wasseroberfläche horizontal aus dem Aquariendach herauszukommen.
Bilder kommen demnächst... 
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## blackbird (30. Jan. 2015)

Und wie das Leben so spielt, ist jetzt leider der Job wieder wichtiger.
Die Scheiben liegen fertig im Wohnzimmer und warten darauf, dass sie auf den Rahmen kommen... 
Sie sind geduldig, die Scheiben...


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Sie sind geduldig, die Scheiben...


Glaube meine bessere Hälfte wäre nicht so geduldig.


----------



## Flusi (30. Jan. 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Scheiben liegen fertig im Wohnzimmer


moin Tim,
Du meinst echt: im Wohnzimmer?
...da glaubt nicht nur Totto betr. "seine bessere Hälfte" - sondern ich auch: das gibt auf Dauer Unstimmgkeiten, oder..??
LG Flusi


----------



## blackbird (31. Jan. 2015)

Moin moin
Das Wohnzimmer ist der Raum, den wir momentan am wenigsten nutzen, seit die Zwillinge da sind. 
Daher stören die Sachen dort am wenigsten. Inzwischen ist ja alles gut durchgehärtet und ich könnte die Scheiben dort auch wegräumen. Tut aber nicht not... 
Ja, Frau B ist da leider auch nicht so geduldig, aber es hilft ja nix. Handwerker kommen uns keine ins Haus und der Job geht momentan vor. 
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (2. Feb. 2015)

Ich wäre schon längst ausgeflippt... 
Die Geduld von Dir oder Deiner Gattin hätte ich auch gerne. 

Mandy


----------



## jule (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo! 

Ich bin gerade aus dem anderen Thread heraus (über deine Signatur) hier gelandet. 

Sieht spannend aus - und auch hier kann ich mich nur wiederholen. Ich bin so ein extremer Schisser, mir würde schon schlecht, wenn ich nur die Pläne in Händen halten würde.  Ich hab so viele Abers... und wenn`s... ich würde nie so ein Projekt angehen  Aber ich freue mich, dass viele hier so "mutig" sind und es dann auch noch so ausfühlich beschreiben 

Wie sieht es denn inzwischen aus? Liegen die Scheiben noch immer im WoZi?


----------



## blackbird (16. Juni 2015)

Hi Julia, 
die Scheiben liegen zwar nicht mehr im Wohnzimmer, sind aber auch noch nicht final montiert. 
Es kam eine kleine Gartenbaustelle dazwischen und vor Allem viel zu viel Arbeit (Neues Projekt in NRW, altes Projekt auch wieder mit mehr Last, ...) und die Zwillinge natürlich. 
Ich hoffe, in den nächsten Wochen wieder was daran tun zu können... 
Der Bau ist mit viel Sicherheitsreserven erfolgt. 
Der Beton ist vom Statiker berechnet und die Scheiben vom zuständigen Glaser. 
Die beiden Firmen haben die Spezifikationen zugrundegelegt und dementsprechend dimensioniert. 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## center (2. Mai 2016)

Ist es den schon fertig geworden?


----------



## blackbird (2. Mai 2016)

leider noch nicht... 
Leider noch keine Entspannung in Sicht bei den Aufträgen.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2017)

Moonlight schrieb:


> ch wäre schon längst ausgeflippt...
> Die Geduld von Dir oder Deiner Gattin hätte ich auch gerne.


Das war 2014 oder doch 2015.....
Ehrlich, meine "bessere Hälfte" hätte schon lange Handwerker bestellt und da ein Spielzimmer für die Zwillinge draus gemacht. 

Ich habe selber Zwillinge und weiß wo von ich spreche.


----------



## blackbird (3. Nov. 2017)

Hi zusammen

wie  schon gesagt...


blackbird schrieb:


> ..., aber es hilft ja nix. Handwerker kommen uns keine ins Haus und der Job geht momentan vor.
> ...


Wir hatten gerade vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wieder einen Handwerker hier, der sich die Waschbecken- und Wannenarmaturen ansehen sollte, weil die z.T. tropften bzw. schwergängig waren.
Ergebnis: an beiden jeweils fette Kratzer dran.
Wir beißen weiter lieber in den sauren Apfel und warten, bis es passt mit Selbstmachen, als irgendwelche Pfuscher da dran zu lassen.
Material ist inzw. alles da. Es fehlt nur mal eine Woche frei, wo ich mich ausschließlich darum kümmern kann. Der letzte Versuch war letztes Weihnachten, als ich mir eine komplette Woche freigenommen habe und effektiv 2 halbe Tage wirklich dafür frei hatte, weil es im Projekt an allen Ecken und Enden geknarzt hat...

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Ulf K (4. Nov. 2017)

Wahnsinn,Mann!ich kenn Jemanden der schon seit 30 Jahren ne 62er CORVETTE restauriert aber jemanden der es in,äääähhhh,5? jahren nicht schafft einen 8m^3 Tank zu fluten!Chapeau!!!!!Lol,wässerst du deine Wurzeln auch schon seit 5 Jahren in der Regentonne?Geh mir weg,sowas hab ich ja nochnie gesehen!!!!Trotzdem ein schönes Becken und ein ambitioniertes Projekt!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Nov. 2017)

Hi Ulf,

ich hatte 3 Jahre gebraucht um meinen Teich zu vergrößern (Sommer 2008 die alte Folie aus den 75qm2 Teich raus und den Teich bis anfang 2010 auf die heuten 134qm2 vergrößert. Die neue Folie kam dann erst April 2011 rein


----------



## Ulf K (4. Nov. 2017)

Naja,"Gut Ding,will Weile haben!".aber 5 Jahre?ROFL,ichbitte dich!Ich hab ja auch die ganzen Belastungen,mit Job,Haus und Famillie,kanns aber kaum abwarten bis ein HMF neu eingeritten ist!Da pfuscht man eben Hier und pfuscht da ein bischen,der Unterschied zwischen "Perfekt!"und"reicht!",ist meist in Funktionalität besser zählbar als in Stunden,besser als wenn man die Lust verliert bevor man das Projekt zu einem befriedigendem Abschluß gebracht hat!Das wird bestimmt ein ganz tolles Aquarium,wenn da überhaupt noch der Wille hintersteht!


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Nov. 2017)

Ulf K schrieb:


> ROFL,ichbitte dich!Ich hab ja auch die ganzen Belastungen,mit Job,Haus und Famillie,kanns aber kaum abwarten bis ein HMF neu eingeritten ist!


Ich kann das gut verstehen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen einer 38,5 Stundenwoche und dem 12 Std Arbeitstag. Bei mir geht auch zumeist nur was im Urlaub und wenn man dann noch Zwillinge ins Haus bekommt ist mit Hobby Schluss. Ich habe seid der Geburt meiner Zwillinge mein Motorrad so 3.000 km bewegt...in 12 Jahren jetzt.
Zuvor war es jedes Jahr 8.000 km. 

Gut etwas Garten habe ich in der Zeit hin bekommen. Das hat Tim aber auch.


----------



## blackbird (9. Nov. 2017)

Hi zusammen

ja, genau. Ich bin in der Regel zwei bis drei Tage die Woche beim Kunden vor Ort (ca. 500 km von zu Hause). 
Die restliche Zeit sind es eher mind. 12 Std. am Tag und oft auch Wochenenden, an denen ich arbeite. 
Selbstständig eben. 
Will ich mich auch gar nicht drüber beklagen, da es ja auch seine Vorteile hat. 

Ulf, denk Du gern, was Du magst... 
Aber Pfusch ist genau das, was wir nicht haben wollen. Entweder richtig oder gar nicht. 
Ich warte da lieber, bis ich es richtig hinbekomme, als irgendwas hinzupfuschen.

Und andere dran zu lassen ist nun mal aus schon genannten Gründen keine Option. 

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Grundinger (6. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Tim, 
Habe mich gerade gefragt wie es den nun aussieht, ist das Aquarium mittlerweile fertig? 

Lg Michi


----------



## blackbird (8. Sep. 2019)

Hi Michi 

Du wirst es nicht glauben... Ich bin gerade wieder dran.
Es ist noch nicht fertig, aber die erste Reihe Scheiben oben drauf ist fertig. Mit den Klappen bin ich auch weiter gekommen.
Es wird bis Ende Oktober ( diesen Jahres ) fertig sein ( müssen ). Dann wird das erste Mal im EG renoviert und die Klappen bekommen Tapete und Farbe.
Ich werde hier Bilder vom eingerichteten Becken posten, sobald es soweit ist.
Wir haben wieder mehrere andere Projekte dazwischen geschoben. U.a. haben wir, weil der Sandkasten für die Zwerge aus unbehandeltem Holz anfing, zu schimmeln, einen neuen Sandkasten gebaut.
  
...mit Kletterwand, Veranda, Flaschenzugausleger, Innen- und Außenlicht, Schaukel, Fahnenmast, etc.

LG Tim


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2019)

Cool, das Sandkastenhaus.


Hoffentlich mit WLAN ...
Dann hast Du ja gleich eine Notunterkunft, falls Du wegen der unvollendeten Betonaquariumbaustelle des Hauses verwiesen wirst.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## blackbird (8. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Cool, das Sandkastenhaus.
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich mit WLAN ...
> ...


Danke. 
WLAN - yes... 
Notunterkunft - so ist der Plan, denn genau das ist die Konsequenz, wenn ich es nicht fertig bekomme


----------



## blackbird (29. Sep. 2019)

Hi zusammen 

Zwischenstand: 
Die Scheiben sind jetzt alle fertig - letzte Aktivität war, an den Scheiben Ösen zu befestigen, damit die Scheiben per Mini-Flaschenzug bzw. Umlenkrolle an die Decke gezogen werden können. 
 

Eine Seite Scheiben ist schon drin/drauf. 
Nächste Schritte: 
Löcher in die Decke für die Flaschenzugbefestigung. 
Scheiben auf das Gestell. 
Zweite Klappe montieren. 
... 

LG


----------



## DbSam (29. Sep. 2019)

blackbird schrieb:


> letzte Aktivität war, an den Scheiben Ösen zu befestigen,





blackbird schrieb:


> Nächste Schritte:
> Löcher in die Decke für die Flaschenzugbefestigung.



Hältst Du die Kamera verkehrt herum, oder warum guckt die Öse nach unten?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hältst Du die Kamera verkehrt herum, oder warum guckt die Öse nach unten?
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Ich schätze die Scheibe steht auf dem Kopf!


----------



## blackbird (3. Okt. 2019)

hehe... ja, die Scheibe lag einfach nur falschherum, weil die zwei Löcher für die Öse auf der Oberseite und das große Loch für die Muttern auf der Rückseite so einfacher zu bestücken waren


----------

